

Russian Gang Hijacking PCs in Vast Scheme - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/06/technology/06hack.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
pchristensen
Yep, I'm a nerd. When I was scanning headlines, I glossed over Gang and
Hijacking and wondered what the Russians were adding to the Scheme programming
language.

~~~
jcl
Same here... "Vast Scheme? Haven't heard of that one. Probably runs on
massively parallel supercomputers."

